# Netbook owners clubhouse!



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2010)

There is a laptop clubhouse, but netbooks deserve a category of their own.

obviously i expect you guys to help fill the blanks 


*
Members list:*
Mussels
Bo$$ - Hp mini 311 3gb ram
meran - asus 1000he
cdawall
Munki
xaira
newtekie1


*Recommended apps for netbooks:*
CCCP pack/Media Player Classic - Home cinema - lightweight player that could even make an atom play HD content
CoreAVC - Combined with CCCP, you can get 720p playback smooth on a 1.6Ghz atom (mine has HT, dunno if it helps or hinders)
Iron: - a more secure version of chrome, good firefox alternative.
Firefox. nuff said (although, memory concerns abound)
Opera also comes recommended by Bo$$
Antivirus reccomendations?


*Good reading material for netbook owners:*

google or something. this thread didnt take off as much as i thought.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 31, 2010)

Bo$$-Hp mini 311 3gb ram

im using kaspersky antivirus


----------



## meran (Oct 31, 2010)

asus 1000he 2gb ram 6cell
with nod32 antivirus much faster than kaspersky


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 31, 2010)

meran said:


> asus 1000he 2gb ram 6cell
> with nod32 antivirus much faster than kaspersky



but i got a 3 user key for £4  , i would be crazy to spend more on something which is only a bit faster 
and it really doenst slow it down at all really, i configured it very well


----------



## Techtu (Oct 31, 2010)

netbook club.... could any of you (UK Based)  help me find or point me in the right direction for getting a new SDD for my sisters netbook,  a small replacement would do nicely (8Gb) as she doesn't use it for much.... no prizes for guessing that though considering it's just a netbook


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2010)

Techtu said:


> netbook club.... could any of you (UK Based)  help me find or point me in the right direction for getting a new SDD for my sisters netbook,  a small replacement would do nicely (8Gb) as she doesn't use it for much.... no prizes for guessing that though considering it's just a netbook



those small SSD's are slow as crap, often slower than a mechanical drive. why would you want one over a mechanical drive?


----------



## Techtu (Oct 31, 2010)

Because I have very little experience working on/with netbooks and from what I can tell there is only the option to use some kind of SSD (doesn't look like the usual kind to me) not only that my sister would probably never even notice the difference, if it works and slowly does what she wants, she'll be ok with it.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2010)

Techtu said:


> Because I have very little experience working on/with netbooks and from what I can tell there is only the option to use some kind of SSD (doesn't look like the usual kind to me) not only that my sister would probably never even notice the difference, if it works and slowly does what she wants, she'll be ok with it.



yeah but for the price of an 8GB SSD, you could get a 320GB mechanical drive thats heaps faster, and probably longer life (and can fit a better OS, too)


ya gotta keep in mind those small SSD's (2GB) are several generations old, and they were the bargain basement SSD's of that era. slow, unreliable, and overall poopy come to mind.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 31, 2010)

So despite what I thought, I could actually fit a mechanical drive in place of the SSD?

I'll dig out the netbook and find the model number.

Dell Inspiron 910


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2010)

Techtu said:


> So despite what I thought, I could actually fit a mechanical drive in place of the SSD?
> 
> I'll dig out the netbook and find the model number.
> 
> Dell Inspiron 910



they all used the same 2.5" form factor, so yeah tis quite likely.


edit: checked the service manual here http://support.euro.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins910/en/sm/ssd.htm#wp1184679


that particular laptop seems to use a custom SSD that may be hard to replace.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> that particular laptop seems to use a custom SSD that may be hard to replace.



Meh... I thought they was different  

Nevermind I guess, but if you ever hear of any of these kind about give me a PM or something as I'll be sure to snatch it up at the right price.


----------



## temp02 (Oct 31, 2010)

Count me in, Asus 1201T.

Here is a couple of programs I use:

RMClock
It allows you to lower the VCore on your CPU allowing it to run "extra" time on one battery charge (for instance this CPU is rated at 1.00v yet it can go as low as 0.675 with no problems);
TwoFingerScroll
It provides better scrolling compared to the "Synaptics Helper Service", so I just remove this Synaptics stuff from the startup and use this little app;
quietHDD
If you are the "proud" (sarcasm) owner of one Western Digital BEVT series HDD you might want to check this little app and use it or else the HDD heads parking every 3 seconds will not only drive you crasy but void your HDD waranty in ~2 months time (Load Cycle Count > 300000, that's right, check WD warranty policy).


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 31, 2010)

Advent 4211-B 
_(MSI Wind U100 clone)_


----------



## meran (Oct 31, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> but i got a 3 user key for £4  , i would be crazy to spend more on something which is only a bit faster
> and it really doenst slow it down at all really, i configured it very well



well. i got it for freeeeeeee


----------



## meran (Nov 1, 2010)

wowwwwwwwwww many netbook owners


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 1, 2010)

*Add me!*

I am a proud owner of the* Asus Eee-PC 900HA* Netbook!

specs:

Intel Atom 1.6Ghz
2Gb G.Skill ram 
8.9 in. screen
160 hdd
Win.7

The ram has been upgraded and the OS has been tweaked a bit for performance and battery life. I use this netbook everyday and it serves me well. I also got one for the wife! she has the white one which is an older version of mine, but upgraded with a SSD and more ram.

specs:

Celeron 900MHz
8.9 in. screen
60Gb OCZ ssd
2Gb ram
Win.XP







^^^oh and that's Kammi my Kat


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Nov 2, 2010)

Sony W11, similar to this  SONY VAIO Netbook W - Open Box Review - WARNING -...


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello fellow netbookers.  

I just picked an Acer Aspire One Happy and reinstalled it with Win7 home.  So when I went to the Acer support page, they have about a thousand different drivers.  Should I load all of them?

http://www.acersupport.com/us/en/product_support.aspx?tab=1

Thanks

edit: This is the one I bought BTW...http://www.acer.com.sg/acer/product...8e.c2att101=-1&CRC=2759084358#wrAjaxHistory=0


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 11, 2010)

i use acer aspire one 532h with windows 7 ultimate


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 11, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> Hello fellow netbookers.
> 
> I just picked an Acer Aspire One Happy and reinstalled it with Win7 home.  So when I went to the Acer support page, they have about a thousand different drivers.  Should I load all of them?
> 
> ...



acer has many hardware for same netbook, download only that match to your stuff 
if you dont sure check on device manager  look at the properties part check on hardware id then googling it
after you get the hardware go back to acer and download the driver


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for your help micropage7.  I've got everything running except for the bluetooth. I've installed both of the drivers for this but yet i can't get it to work.  Do I have to turn it on or something?


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 11, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> Thanks for your help micropage7.  I've got everything running except for the bluetooth. I've installed both of the drivers for this but yet i can't get it to work.  Do I have to turn it on or something?



have you tried to turn it on with Fn+F key? does the bluetooth indicator lamp turn on?


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 11, 2010)

when I try to start the program nothing happens..


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 11, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> when I try to start the program nothing happens..



the apps come in zip so check the zip, it has 2 things >> the driver and the apps, setup just install the driver, try by running the application too
then check on device and printer, could you add any new device by bluetooth? if yes it could be fine
hope it works


----------



## craigo (Dec 11, 2010)

posting my work rig:

Lenovo Thinkpad x100

CPU: Athlon NEO x2 L335 @1.60ghz
RAM: 2gb
GPU: Radeon 3200
HDD: 250gb
LCD:1366x768
OS: win7 pro

this little rig is great
I am unlikely to install anything as its for work.
but i am thankful for the AMD after suffering with atoms for so long...
I would like to get my hands on a new via based rig soon...
I was messing with a friends C7 based HP the other day and it seemed alright
I think vista was bogging it down to be honest.

anyway, greetings fellow road warriors.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 11, 2010)

micropage7 said:


> the apps come in zip so check the zip, it has 2 things >> the driver and the apps, setup just install the driver, try by running the application too
> then check on device and printer, could you add any new device by bluetooth? if yes it could be fine
> hope it works



I see the bluetooth program but it doesn't start for some reason.  I turned the bluetooth function in services to automatic but still nothing.  There's an Acer service centre down the street that I'm going to take it too.  

Another problem that I'm having is the webcam.  There are no drivers for it on the support page. 

On the bright side the little N550 processor plays N64 roms quite nicely.  I'll be bringing this and 2 controllers to my local watering hole for a little Mariokart and Mario golf action...

Having those 4 threads makes it seem so beefy...


----------



## cdawall (Dec 14, 2010)

Can I join or is my 11.6" to big?


----------



## Munki (Dec 14, 2010)

Count meh in!

I have 2 Dell Inspiron Mini's

Both have 6-cell batts
Intel Atom's


I just threw AVG on there. I wouldn't do anything with a real-time scan.


----------



## xaira (Dec 14, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Can I join or is my 11.6" to big?



i call it a netbook once it lacks an optical drive, "Looking at you macbook air", so come on in

i Have an ACER AOD150

Atom N280
1GB DDR2
160GB HDD
Windows 7 Ultimate

I use "zoom player" and "arcsoft total media theatre" to get the smoothest playback up to 720p

dont have an antivirus installed as i dont really see the need for one on windows 7, if i upgrade the ram i might install security essentials

recently watched the family guy christmas special on this baby under battery power and after 45mins of full screen viewing, the battery as still at 82% so undervolting does not seem necessary to me


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Count me in:

ASUS EeePC 1000H
1.6GHz Atom N270
2GB DDR2(Upgraded from 1GB)
500GB HDD(Upgraded from 80GB HDD)
Windows 7 Pro(upgraded from XP Home)

I use MCE as my anti-virus on it, and it seems nice and quick.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 14, 2010)

anyone other than me gaming on these?

ALSO opera is an AMAZING netbook browser


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> anyone other than me gaming on these?
> 
> ALSO opera is an AMAZING netbook browser



Does Plants vs. Zombies count as gaming?


----------



## cdawall (Dec 14, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> anyone other than me gaming on these?
> 
> ALSO opera is an AMAZING netbook browser



I have in the past command and conquer works fine but that's about it


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 14, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Does Plants vs. Zombies count as gaming?



if you want  

mine will play cod4 at low setting max res+high textures


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 14, 2010)

Update the list Mussels you slacker


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 14, 2010)

they gotta give it in the correct format, or it will take him ages


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2010)

just updated it the slow way


----------



## cdawall (Dec 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> just updated it the slow way



Gateway lt3103u  

Sempron 3600+ (upgraded from a 1.2ghz athlon l110)
2gb D9JWB 4-4-4-12 2T (flashed via spdtool)
320gb 7200rpm seagate (up from a seagate 250gb)
X1270 128mb (cooled by the hsf go figure lol)


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> if you want
> 
> mine will play cod4 at low setting max res+high textures



Plants vs. Zombies is about the only game that I can play with the touch pad, though I do have Star Trek Armada on it as well.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 15, 2010)

You can add me to your list.  I have an Acer Aspire One.









Bo$$ said:


> anyone other than me gaming on these?
> 
> ALSO opera is an AMAZING netbook browser



I have played N64 roms that's it.  I'm gonna try COD 4 to see if the 4 threads make it playable.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 15, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> I have played N64 roms that's it.  I'm gonna try COD 4 to see if the 4 threads make it playable.



i would like to see that actually, the ION makes most games work great, but the CPU is a let down in some games, it should work okish on your pc


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a MSI Wind U230.

Dual Core AMD Athlon Neo X2 1.6Ghz
4Gb OCZ DDR2 800Mhz - 3.4.4.8.12
128Gb Kingston V+ SSD
AMD 3200 GPU @ 650Mhz (Using ATITool)
Windows 7 64bit Home Premium

Sweet little rig. But man does it have a weak battery. I purchased an extra battery for extended trips otherwise, watching a HD Video (2hrs) eats up about 60% of the battery.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 15, 2010)

Fear everything as low as can go 800*600.






I think the small screen makes it seem more playable than the numbers show.


----------



## xfire (Dec 15, 2010)

lenovo s10, crappy build quality. Body is cracking completely. windows xp with avira anti virus.
Prefer Ubuntu though.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 15, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I have a MSI Wind U230.
> 
> Dual Core AMD Athlon Neo X2 1.6Ghz
> 4Gb OCZ DDR2 800Mhz - 3.4.4.8.12
> ...



how big is it?


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 15, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> if you want
> 
> mine will play cod4 at low setting max res+high textures



COD4, damn you! My netbook can barely play Half-Life (first one) on low settings. then again, mine is over 2 years old.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 15, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> how big is it?



It has a 12.1 screen 16:9  1366x768

Scored 1100 in 3dmark06 out of the box. Haven't tested it since installing ram,ssd, oc'ing video card, and tightened ram timings a lot.

Also for anyone running an AMD GPU using AMD Overdrive you can OC the crap out of it. Think my stock speed was 500Mhz, easily runs at 650Mhz... but only recommend doing that while plugged in.


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> COD4, damn you! My netbook can barely play Half-Life (first one) on low settings. then again, mine is over 2 years old.



Then again ION is pretty old, not half bad eh?



ZenZimZaliben said:


> It has a 12.1 screen 16:9  1366x768
> 
> Scored 1100 in 3dmark06 out of the box. Haven't tested it since installing ram,ssd, oc'ing video card, and tightened ram timings a lot.



wow, what can you play with all that added?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 15, 2010)

LOL..well honestly I never play serious games on it. Flash games and stuff. It runs Defense Grid at full res highest settings though and that is a DX9 game. 

I would bet with the mods I have done it runs about equal to the ION platform, so most/many Dx9 games should be playable.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/3816/msi-wind-u230-one-last-hurrah-for-the-turion-neo/4


----------



## xaira (Dec 23, 2010)

bye bye intel

http://techpowerup.com/136965/Acer-Readies-AMD-Fusion-Brazos-Powered-Aspire-One-Netbook.html


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 24, 2010)

xaira said:


> bye bye intel
> 
> http://techpowerup.com/136965/Acer-Readies-AMD-Fusion-Brazos-Powered-Aspire-One-Netbook.html



This looks like a nice step up in Netbook performance, now I wanna see some reviews!


----------



## MaxPeck (Dec 24, 2010)

Just picked up my little Acer the week before Black Friday. Once I got it home I upgraded a few things. I found the memory for $28.00 and had the HD already. 

Acer Aspire One D255
Atom N450 1.66Ghz CPU
2GB 667mhz Crucial memory (upgraded from 1GB)
500GB Scorio Blue HD (upgraded from 160GB Toshiba)
10.1" 1024 x 600 LCD
It came with XP, I added a Linux distro as a dual boot. 


I love this little sucker! 

Max


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a weird problem.  When I push my Acer Aspire One's @ button this comes up " and vice versa.  It even does it with another keyboard installed.  

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 29, 2010)

HossHuge said:


> I have a weird problem.  When I push my Acer Aspire One's @ button this comes up " and vice versa.  It even does it with another keyboard installed.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem?



you have the US keyboard layout set in windows change it to UK keyboard (or vice versa)


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> you have the US keyboard layout set in windows change it to UK keyboard (or vice versa)



^ what he said


----------



## stock (Dec 30, 2010)

Dell mini 1011

Upgraded the RAM to 2GB, the HDD to a 7200RPM 160GB Scorpio Black and added a bluetooth module. Also installed W7 basic.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 31, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> you have the US keyboard layout set in windows change it to UK keyboard (or vice versa)





Mussels said:


> ^ what he said



OK, so I've changed the format to the US keyboard (the same as my other computers) and those buttons that I mentioned before work but now my o but makes a 6, my L button makes a 3, m makes a 0 and my 0 button makes a /.  It works during the Windows password screen. 

WTF??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 31, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I am a proud owner of the* Asus Eee-PC 900HA* Netbook!
> 
> specs:
> 
> ...



Just browsing the club forum section and dude -i f**kin love your cat! it looks so cuddly!! makes me want to pick it up n hug it


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 31, 2010)

When I use a different keyboard everything works.....


----------



## lt007 (Jan 2, 2011)

i am using Panda Cloud Antivirus and i have no problem with this so i only suggest you to use. thanks


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 13, 2011)

ASUS 1015PN-PU17-WT 10.1" Eee PC Netbook, Intel Atom N55 (1.5GHz), 1GB DDR3 Memory, 250GB HDD, NVIDIA ION 2, Windows 7 Starter (White)

just got that ... what the heck is win 7 starter? should I just install my normal win7?

Would MSE antivirus still be good on these?


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jan 13, 2011)

i just got a acer aspire one aoa150  zg5. (its in the mail)

The model has 1gb of memory  (512 on board and 512 upgradeable to 1gb)

to things i am debating.

1. Run windows 7,  or windows xp, slimmed down by nlite. /dual boot with a linux flavor
2. how much of a pain will it be to upgrade the memory. If i have to take out the keyboard i dont want to bother.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 13, 2011)

do these netbooks have room for 2 2.5" HD's?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 13, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> i just got a acer aspire one aoa150  zg5. (its in the mail)
> 
> The model has 1gb of memory  (512 on board and 512 upgradeable to 1gb)
> 
> ...



1. I would run Windows 7 Ultimate (WinXp is dead - or it will be soon)

2. upgrading RAM is easy. there should be a small panel at the bottom of the netbook with a few screws holding it in place - take the screws off and you should be able to get to the ram.

-- In some cases that small panel isnt a small panel but the entire backpanel of the netbook, procedure is still the same though - just remove it and you should see your ram underneath. if you got some cash to splash - consider upgrading the hard drive to a 90Gb SSD - you get better battery life and the netbook will get a massive speed boost since most manufacturers only put 5400RPM harddrives in their netbooks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 13, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> do these netbooks have room for 2 2.5" HD's?



netbooks use the same harddrives as laptops - so yes. but do check the make and model of the hard drive thats already in their first - it could be a 2.5" or 1.8"


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jan 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 1. I would run Windows 7 Ultimate (WinXp is dead - or it will be soon)
> 
> 2. upgrading RAM is easy. there should be a small panel at the bottom of the netbook with a few screws holding it in place - take the screws off and you should be able to get to the ram.
> 
> -- In some cases that small panel isnt a small panel but the entire backpanel of the netbook, procedure is still the same though - just remove it and you should see your ram underneath. if you got some cash to splash - consider upgrading the hard drive to a 90Gb SSD - you get better battery life and the netbook will get a massive speed boost since most manufacturers only put 5400RPM harddrives in their netbooks



thats what i am hoping for..  

i have a sandforce 60gb sdd.. i might put that in there


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 13, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> thats what i am hoping for..
> 
> i have a sandforce 60gb sdd.. i might put that in there



Do keep in mind - Netbooks are highly unlikely to have support AHCI - which means no TRIM support. I dunno if other manufacturers do it - but ive been told that OCZ Vertex 2 drives have an ability to keep themselves clean and free from garbage - even with no TRIM support


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> netbooks use the same harddrives as laptops - so yes. but do check the make and model of the hard drive thats already in their first - it could be a 2.5" or 1.8"



ah ok ... i was just curious because I wanna stick a 2.5 SSD in there for my OS drive


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 14, 2011)

ok got mine today ... 

so far all i see is a memory compartment that I can get to and add some more ram. how would I go about getting to the HDDs?

Also, it is installing win7 on the first boot ... would it be ok if I replaced the HDD and installed my own win7? Just curious because I would like to have an SSD OS drive then a normal HDD in there.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 14, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> ok got mine today ...
> 
> so far all i see is a memory compartment that I can get to and add some more ram. how would I go about getting to the HDDs?
> 
> Also, it is installing win7 on the first boot ... would it be ok if I replaced the HDD and installed my own win7? Just curious because I would like to have an SSD OS drive then a normal HDD in there.



have fun with ION 2, what can you play gamewise on there?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 14, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> ok got mine today ...
> 
> so far all i see is a memory compartment that I can get to and add some more ram. how would I go about getting to the HDDs?
> 
> Also, it is installing win7 on the first boot ... would it be ok if I replaced the HDD and installed my own win7? Just curious because I would like to have an SSD OS drive then a normal HDD in there.



you would need to take the whole back panel off in that case - and yes you can install windows 7 on it but make sure you got an external DvD-Rom or a high capacity USB stick so you can install W7 from USB


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 14, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> have fun with ION 2, what can you play gamewise on there?



thanks ... not sure yet ... going to try some basic stuff out for now.



FreedomEclipse said:


> you would need to take the whole back panel off in that case - and yes you can install windows 7 on it but make sure you got an external DvD-Rom or a high capacity USB stick so you can install W7 from USB



ok taking the back panel off is easy enough ... going the USB route per http://store.microsoft.com/help/iso-tool that


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Jan 14, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> . going the USB route per http://store.microsoft.com/help/iso-tool that



i didnt know they made a tool.. go figure.

the other method is to copy the install files from the windows 7 install cd to a usb stick. go to a command prompt, open diskpart and make the usb drive active.


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 15, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> the other method is to copy the install files from the windows 7 install cd to a usb stick. go to a command prompt, open diskpart and make the usb drive active.



So after that do you need to use a virtual drive or a no-cd crack?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 15, 2011)

ok i spoke too soon ... I dont see any screws on the back of this damn thing lol ... how do I get the back panel off?

are they under the battery pack or what?


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 15, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> ok i spoke too soon ... I dont see any screws on the back of this damn thing lol ... how do I get the back panel off?
> 
> are they under the battery pack or what?



This is one of the benefits of living in Taiwan.  I can take my Aspire One down to the Acer shop that's about 10 mins away.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 15, 2011)

and they will show you how to take it apart?


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 15, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> and they will show you how to take it apart?



they put my 2gig ram in for free.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 15, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> they put my 2gig ram in for free.



very nice ...

ya I just watched a video on how to change out hard drives and apparently you void the warranty 

I hate that crap when they put the sticker over a screw. It is just a hard drive!


----------



## Chewy (Feb 13, 2011)

I just got this Toshiba netbook.. well I wanted brown so its on backorder/layaway!

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...sor-nb555d-018-brown-nb555d-018/10161734.aspx

10.1 screen
AMD C-30 1.2Ghz
AMD Radeon HD 6250

 I'm wondering if I will be able to overclock it a bit, anyone have experience with Amd netbook proccies?

 I'll also see if my 60gb SSD will fit!


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 13, 2011)

I just bought a Atheros AR5B95 Wifi card as the broadcom wasn't cutting it and a Sierra MC8775 WWAN Card because I wanted 3g without a bloody external dongle


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 26, 2011)

both arrived today!!! really excited!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 26, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> I just bought a Atheros AR5B95 Wifi card



aparently that wifi card has its own share of connection problems due to crap drivers in windows 7 - so dont start the dance of joy just yet


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 26, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> aparently that wifi card has its own share of connection problems due to crap drivers in windows 7 - so dont start the dance of joy just yet



it is excellent under XP, that bloody broadcom kept disconecting


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 6, 2011)

opera is a nice light brower, add to OP please


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Mar 6, 2011)

okay i founds a few toys that will help.


if you watch alot of movies (or mkv files) you will notice you will max your processor. Get this codec. You will notice a huge difference (dont forget to set your movie player to use it)
http://corecodec.com/products/coreavc

For Acer ones:
you will notice you fan is always on. and always at top speed. Save the fan and battery life:
http://www.hexagora.com/en_dw_aspireone.asp

if you have a 945GM/GME/GMS or GSE943/940GML/GU Express chipset you can tweak the performance to get better graphics
http://www.gmabooster.com/home.htm


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 12, 2011)

Just got this HP dm1z E-350 netbook.. quite surprised with the performance.. feels like Im using a standard entry level laptop. 1.5kg is not bad.. definitely a pickup, throw inside the bag and go. Quite handy when I go trudging up the mountains, watching 1080p flicks during breaktime, or playing some games lol


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 12, 2011)

I ordered an 12.1inch Asus 1215b (E-350 + HD 6310M) it's quite gaming capable. Being able to play most modern games @ medium/low settings. But I've seen Cod4/MW2 working fine on med/high.

BUT, I ordered this laptop...what..about 2 weeks ago? While the lady said "Oh it will only take 2-3 days". I'm currently pissed and wondering to cancel the order and buy something else as these guys really have made me angry.

I have rougly $600 AUD. I want to buy a netbook that's atleast as powerful or better than the Asus 1215B. If the order doesn't come this week I'm going to rage at them, get my money back and buy another netbook from another place.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a HP Mini 110-1052tu
2GB DDR2 667Mhz Kingston RAM, 1.6Ghz atom, 250GB HDD
Installed windows 7 on it.

Cost me nothing.
The netbook was assumed dead by the senior tech.
So the customer said they will take the HDD and leave the netbook with us.
So I had a look at it myself, did a few basic things and it worked.
Free netbook.

One odd thing I noticed was the system runs the RAM at 667Mhz even though the original SODIMM the netbook came with was DDR2 800.
Possibly DD2 800 1GB was cheaper at the time for HP.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jul 12, 2011)

"I have rougly $600 AUD. I want to buy a netbook that's atleast as powerful or better than the Asus 1215B. If the order doesn't come this week I'm going to rage at them, get my money back and buy another netbook from another place."

Anyone care to elaborate?....


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 12, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Just got this HP dm1z E-350 netbook.. quite surprised with the performance.. feels like Im using a standard entry level laptop. 1.5kg is not bad.. definitely a pickup, throw inside the bag and go. Quite handy when I go trudging up the mountains, watching 1080p flicks during breaktime, or playing some games lol



I was thinking to change my Mini 311 to that, how is it for basic gaming?


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm in.  Running an Alienware M11x R1.  Specs in sig.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 18, 2011)

Bought an Acer Aspire One AO722 yesterday. Wasn't really planning on getting a netbook anytime soon but they made me an offer I couldn't refuse. BNIB, $190 after everything.

It's got the AMD Fusion C-50 APU paired with the HD 6250 GPU. 2GB DDR3, 250GB HDD, 11.6" 1366x768 LCD. Plays 720p media smooth as butter, most games over about 5 years old run fine. You can switch between 800Mhz and 1GHz for the CPU to save power, and do something similar for the GPU. It's pretty snappy and battery seems to last about 4 hours while watching movies. I like it a lot and can see myself using it a ton from now on.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 19, 2011)

Windows must prefer the Eee netbook over the HP mini.
I have 2GB DDR2 667 in mine and a CPU which is supposed to be a better performer but not really.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 22, 2011)

Today i have sticked a *Corsair Force 3 120GB* SSD in my little ACER Aspire One AOA150.
I'll eventually move to AMD Fusion but for now, this will do. I'll also migrate SSD into that netbook once i change...

I still have to test it more since i just installed Win7 on it before i went to work, but it already feels much more snappy. Installation of SSDLife took i'm guessing exactly 1 second from start to close of installer. I used to have fast 7200 RPM drive in it so i'm used to speed but man this is fast. Boot time is faster and i'm guessing other things work fast as well. Also i love the silence and how cool the keyboard is now.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 22, 2011)

I really want to step up my Hp mini 311 to an R1 M11x or a nice small notebook, any reccomendations?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll be picking up this netbook up in the next week or 2 as a little birthday present to myself.

straight off the bat i'll be putting 8Gb of ram on it and installing W7 Ultimate. I'll also be using a 16Gb Transcend ultimate (class 10) completely dedicated to readyboost. 

I was thinking about putting a 250Gb Moments XT in there but we shall see. it depends what my budget is at the time.

 Later on, i might think about putting an SSD in there if they get anymore cheaper.


----------



## Derek12 (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a Samsung n145 with an Atom 455 and 1GB DDR3 RAM of which I'll upgrade to 2, Windows 7 ultimate 64 bit. I don't have antivirus!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> I don't have antivirus!



Best to go with Kaspersky


----------



## Derek12 (Aug 19, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Best to go with Kaspersky



Well I'll consider trying it though I have some problems with RAM and paging!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 19, 2011)

yeah. 1Gb Ram doesnt help at all. and its a shame the N series Atom processors cant see anything more then 2Gb ram which is one the the platforms/CPUs biggest short comings next to light gaming and 720/1080p video performance.

I Just picked up my new netbook yesterday with an AMD E-350 inside. and it is just great as ive already got W7 ultimate installed and kitted it out with 8Gb ram.


----------



## Hokum (Jan 10, 2012)

Acer 522 here AMD C-50 and 2gb ram with a 64Gb SSD. Nice and quick, my only nit is i wish the graphics were at 350-400mhz like the E-350 not 275Mhz...


----------



## camoxiong (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a Aspire One 522

-Windows 7 Home
-AMD C-50 1ghz
-2gb ddr3 1066mhz
-ATI Radeon™ HD 6250 Graphics 256mb 
-Seagate Momentus XT Solid State Hybrid Drives  500gbs

I'm using Microsoft Security Esstenstials


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 4, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> I have a Aspire One 522
> 
> -Windows 7 Home
> -AMD C-50 1ghz
> ...



eh? the AO522 isnt it with a C-60 and HD6290? i had one a moment ago, unfortunately i sold it due to a financiale breakdown

or did they made 2 version one C-50 one C-60?

no no no im not making a Necro (netbook deserve some love they arent as powerfull as they could be but if upgrading win starter to a win 64 and pushin more ram in it they do fine)


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey hey!
I didn't knew that there was a clubhouse for _petit_ laptop owners.
Count me in! I have recently acuired one!

*TOSHIBA* NB250-10Q

*CPU:* Intel Atom N455
*RAM:* Hynix 1GB DDRII PC2-6400S
*HDD:* Hitachi Travelstar 250GB
*GPU:* Intel GMA 3150 + 10.1'' screen (1024x600)
*BAT:* 6-cell 48Wh

Uh...I think that's it.


----------



## odameyer (Jan 26, 2013)

Thinkpad master race reporting






 X120e
11.6"
AMD E-350 1.6ghz
Radeon 6310
8gb DDR3
7200rpm 160gb HDD
1368x768

Debian + Win7 Professional 64 bit

I only paid $150 for it and it's been a really good laptop that does everything including light gaming (for a netbook that is amazing!)

Pros:
Build quality as compared to an EEE PC






[/IMG]
The accessibility to components and an extra spot for another WLAN or bluetooth adapter 
Good battery life
Good value
*The mouse* I cannot stress enough how superior the Thinkpad mice are to anything else on the market.
HDMI audio or video out - Haven't used it yet but a nice thing to have.

Cons:
Screen - Colors and viewing angle - make it a bit wonky for editing photos
Combined headphone/microphone 3.5mm jack

If IBM/Lenovo made one of these things with an aluminum body and IPS screen I would pay any price for it.


----------



## Frick (Jan 26, 2013)

My sister has a Thinkpad Edge something, and I was very impressed with it.

BTW, sporting the Aspire One D250 as seen in my sig. It's alright, considering I didn't pay anything for it.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 26, 2013)

oda: that makes my intel atom netbook look like a total piece of crap.


----------



## odameyer (Jan 26, 2013)

Frick said:


> My sister has a Thinkpad Edge something, and I was very impressed with it.
> 
> BTW, sporting the Aspire One D250 as seen in my sig. It's alright, considering I didn't pay anything for it.


Thinkpad Edge?




I still want a T60 with a dock 


Mussels said:


> oda: that makes my intel atom netbook look like a total piece of crap.


I haven't used my intel atom eee PC hardly at all after getting it. 

It feels like a cheap toy in comparison and the touchpad is unbearable.

However the EEE PC with its 9 cell battery still holds some advantage over the Thinkpad

That's not to say that the Thinkpad doesn't have above average battery life though because it does last a long time.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 26, 2013)

my eepc has a laggy little SSD that makes the system freeze for a minute or two at a time, and its not worth upgrading to a faster one since the CPU isnt even fast enough for youtube


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 26, 2013)

odameyer said:


> Thinkpad master race reporting
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8300/8020391487_4bcc55c839_c.jpg
> 
> ...



your spec is Identical to my HP DM1 (3200SA) the only real difference is apart from looks/cosmetics is i have a 240Gb Sandisk Extreme SSD & Win7 Ultimate x64 installed on mine.

Recommend you upgrade to an SSD too. though dont expect miracles. the E-350 is a weak CPU and even though the SSD benches in atto around the 550mb/s read mark boot up and load times are bottlenecked by the CPU which i find gets overwhelmed quite easily. once windows is fully loaded up though, the experience is pretty decent, not great by any standards as it will still slog like running knee deep in mud when it comes to medium/heavy multitasking.

for firefox, a few tabs open and MPC running in the background its perfectly fine.

I would defintely look to go with an Intel i3 or i5 with my next laptop though.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 26, 2013)

I can't wait for these new batches of APU's from AMD to pop out. I am still running my Gateway with an Athlon L310 stuffed into it just waiting on the good ones to pop out.


----------



## odameyer (Jan 26, 2013)

Mussels said:


> my eepc has a laggy little SSD that makes the system freeze for a minute or two at a time, and its not worth upgrading to a faster one since the CPU isnt even fast enough for youtube


EEE 900?


FreedomEclipse said:


> your spec is Identical to my HP DM1 (3200SA) the only real difference is apart from looks/cosmetics is i have a 240Gb Sandisk Extreme SSD & Win7 Ultimate x64 installed on mine.
> 
> Recommend you upgrade to an SSD too. though dont expect miracles. the E-350 is a weak CPU and even though the SSD benches in atto around the 550mb/s read mark boot up and load times are bottlenecked by the CPU which i find gets overwhelmed quite easily. once windows is fully loaded up though, the experience is pretty decent, not great by any standards as it will still slog like running knee deep in mud when it comes to medium/heavy multitasking.
> 
> ...


SSDs are too small and expensive right now.

I was thinking Velociraptor because eventually I'm going to need space for upwards of 200gb of music.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 26, 2013)

well I paid $189 for my 240GB Sandisk Extreme quite a few months back. Ive got a 32GB SD memory card in the card reader to store my collection of MP3s and the 320GB hard drive i had in this netbook before i put the SSD in has gone into an external enclosure - I have plenty of space

SSDs have been dropping in price. though SSD prices have gone back up slightly. my SSD now sells for $230 brand new so in theory I made my purchase at a really good time.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2013)

odameyer said:


> EEE 900?
> 
> SSDs are too small and expensive right now.
> 
> I was thinking Velociraptor because eventually I'm going to need space for upwards of 200gb of music.



yeah the EEE 900A


----------



## odameyer (Mar 10, 2013)

I upgraded the older 160gb WD Caviar Black to a 750gb WD Caviar Black (wd7500bpkt) and it seems like the battery life has really taken a noticeable dip but it could just be a placebo.

Atleast now I can fit everything needed. Might eventually get a W520 desktop replacement and put an SSD in this but for now it's a wallflower.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136835


Mussels said:


> yeah the EEE 900A


In that case

http://www.android-x86.org/
4.2.2 has some issues with randomly shutting off but once they fix that it'll be nice.

Other than that it's very smooth and everything works right out of the box with the EEE PC


----------



## Frick (Mar 10, 2013)

Just wanted to say that I will probably get a Thinkpad e130 pretty soon. Looks good and have the graphical horsepower to play some games (Paradox games namely). My sister had the e135 (which is the same but with the AMD e-1800 in it instead), and I am a big fan of it. The e130 seems to be a bit cheaper though, so I'll go with that.


----------



## odameyer (Mar 10, 2013)

Frick said:


> Just wanted to say that I will probably get a Thinkpad e130 pretty soon. Looks good and have the graphical horsepower to play some games (Paradox games namely). My sister had the e135 (which is the same but with the AMD e-1800 in it instead), and I am a big fan of it. The e130 seems to be a bit cheaper though, so I'll go with that.


Edge series..hmm.. Haven't heard good things about it.

If you have trouble with it the x230 is very good (better build quality, ips display, i5, still manages up to 8 hours of battery life)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2013)

My DM1 is looking old... Im considering 11.6" with at least an i3 in it.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 10, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My DM1 is looking old... Im considering 11.6" with at least an i3 in it.



Well my Envy 13 seems old!  can't even replace the HDD!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Well my Envy 13 seems old!  can't even replace the HDD!



Of course you can son, 

Its called buying a new netbook/laptop


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 11, 2013)

A laptop Im looking at is this one here


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 11, 2013)

Does my Notebook count XD


----------



## Frick (Mar 11, 2013)

odameyer said:


> Edge series..hmm.. Haven't heard good things about it.
> 
> If you have trouble with it the x230 is very good (better build quality, ips display, i5, still manages up to 8 hours of battery life)



What things not good have you heard? Also, the x230 might be nice but an ips model id like 3x the e130. I was pretty impressed with the overall quality of the e135 tbh. Nice keyboard with no flex, sturdy...


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 22, 2013)

I own Acer Aspire One ZA3 for about 3 or 4 years, I had 1 GB of extra RAM added but Atom Z520 processor at 1.33GHz is too slow for anything but e-mail  but, oh boy, it sends e-mail like a champ and also you can type one on it


----------



## cdawall (Jul 4, 2013)

Finally got around to some light updates to my ancient Gateway LT3103u







4GB stick of Corsair PC6400 off of eBay reflashed to CL4 DDR2 533 using spdtool. Found one of the elusive TK-42's and ordered that as well. Maybe I will get lucky and be able to run it faster. The current L310 gets a bit warm trying to run above 1000mhz and really unhappy trying to run 1.4-1.5ghz


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2013)

son of a bitch.


found out why my netbook has been so stuttery and laggy - the preinstalled OS when i got it wasnt 4K aligned for the SSD.

http://www.partitionwizard.com/help/align-partition.html
^program im fixing it with

http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2011/0...orrectly-aligned-for-optimal-ssd-performance/
^ guide i've followed is here


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 21, 2013)

why buy a netbook when you can buy a new GPU XD


----------



## CounterZeus (Jul 21, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> why buy a netbook when you can buy a new GPU XD



I bought mine for thesis presentations and to be mobile when I went to the ex-gf..


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> why buy a netbook when you can buy a new GPU XD



because it cost me $100 and it runs a teamspeak 3 server and DC++ hub, with a 4 hour 'UPS' battery life.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 21, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> why buy a netbook when you can buy a new GPU XD


Because a GPU won't last ~8h powered on on its own and allow me to work where ever I need to.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2013)

actually the best answer to annoy DDD: because we can afford both 


so while that program aligned the SSD, it corrupted to boot stuff and wont load XP anymore.

 it turns out i dont have a matching copy of XP (i have home and corporate - not pro) so i cant repair install it. booting a linux live CD to copy off the 5MB of data i actually care about (lol), to format to win 7 - if it even fits on the tiny 8GB SSD.


----------



## Frick (Jul 21, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> why buy a netbook when you can buy a new GPU XD



Because you're a shithead.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2013)

Frick said:


> Because you're a shithead.



you just made me giggle. kudos to you good sir.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Does my Notebook count XD
> 
> http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/7529/201303102013461.jpg



Best notebook in the whole thread


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Best notebook in the whole thread



how dare you. its white, clearly a mac. doesnt belong here.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mussels said:


> how dare you. its white, clearly a mac. doesnt belong here.



what if its running Windows


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> what if its running Windows



you could throw it OUT a window. that count?




i never updated my netbook to win7 because it had 1GB of ram, and i thought it was too slow.


its running faster than ever with the aligned SSD and 2GB of ram now (533MHz CL4, fastest it supports)

its actually very responsive, which i never expected XD


----------



## Frick (Jul 21, 2013)

What do you have again? As long as it's not Atom and you have 2GB RAM it'll be plenty decent on Windows 7.

Me I will try SliTaz on my netbook again (Aspire One D250) because it was wicked fast. ATM it has Windows XP and it's not exactly smooth. It originally came with Windows 7 Starter, which I thought was ok, but not ok enough.

BTW, I tried to run Visual Studio 2010 on it and it launched.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2013)

Frick said:


> What do you have again? As long as it's not Atom and you have 2GB RAM it'll be plenty decent on Windows 7.
> 
> Me I will try SliTaz on my netbook again (Aspire One D250) because it was wicked fast. ATM it has Windows XP and it's not exactly smooth. It originally came with Windows 7 Starter, which I thought was ok, but not ok enough.
> 
> BTW, I tried to run Visual Studio 2010 on it and it launched.



1.6GHz atom. its slow alright - but its running a lot better in 7 than it did XP, and i did not expect that.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mussels said:


> you could throw it OUT a window. that count?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it can fly


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> I don't think it can fly



macbook air


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mussels said:


> macbook air



Macbook Air not Macbook fly Bwahaha


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Macbook Air not Macbook fly Bwahaha



just set it to airplane mode first, Mr. FussyPants Mcgee.


----------



## Frick (Jul 22, 2013)

Mussels said:


> 1.6GHz atom. its slow alright - but its running a lot better in 7 than it did XP, and i did not expect that.



Whut. My Aspire One is faster in XP.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2013)

Frick said:


> Whut. My Aspire One is faster in XP.



it may be heavily related to the SSD not being aligned when it was on XP, but its sure as shit faster now.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone try Win8 on their netbook yet?  I'm thinking about replacing my hard drive with a faster, bigger one and Windows 8.  

I've read others have used it and it runs faster but I don't know what drivers they could be using cause their is no driver support.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 15, 2013)

HossHuge said:


> Anyone try Win8 on their netbook yet?  I'm thinking about replacing my hard drive with a faster, bigger one and Windows 8.
> 
> I've read others have used it and it runs faster but I don't know what drivers they could be using cause their is no driver support.



I put windows 7 on my netbook, it's works a dream. i think 8 won't have drivers. HDD is a great idea mine is lightning fast!


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 15, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> I put windows 7 on my netbook, it's works a dream. i think 8 won't have drivers. HDD is a great idea mine is lightning fast!




Hey Bo$$!!  Long time, no chat!

That's what I was thinking about the drivers as well but this guy has it running.










What HDD are you using?


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 15, 2013)

Also, if i change my HDD, how do i install the windows starter again?


----------



## erixx (Sep 15, 2013)

Make the old original HDD an external drive? Or port it to a pendrive?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 15, 2013)

you'll likely have to find and download an ISO of the windows starter installer, or use another one


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 16, 2013)

There's a Acer service centre downtown.  Maybe they'll give me a copy.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone tried Windows CE on a netbook yet?
It should work...and if it works, it could be a viable alternative to Win7 Starter.


----------



## Frick (Sep 16, 2013)

_JP_ said:


> Anyone tried Windows CE on a netbook yet?
> It should work...and if it works, it could be a viable alternative to Win7 Starter.



How is that nowadays? If you can install programs/apps on it it could be viable.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe with WinCE 8.0 there will be windows store support.
The current version, 7.0 doesn't have that and as far as I know, software support is limited. You get what already is installed. Probably microsoft has additional software packages to add features.
I pretty much removed it as an option for my toshiba. There is no driver support whatsoever.

EDIT: I'll probably install Ubuntu. Even though it has been years since I last used a linux-based OS.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 30, 2013)

Might be a bit late in mentioning. 
I bought 2 (maybe more) a Netbook (Acer Aspire One 522) and it is still going strong. Upgraded the system to a 500Gb HDD with  2GB 1066 Ram and installed Win 7 HP and it runs perfectly fine. Currently have it hooked up to the Main room TV networked to my desktop to play movies and anime when i am in the living room.


----------



## torgoth (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a samsung n150 its so sluggish. I thought about adding more ram (or exchanging the 1gb stick for a 2gb one) but I doubt it will help much...


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 30, 2013)

torgoth said:


> I have a samsung n150 its so sluggish. I thought about adding more ram (or exchanging the 1gb stick for a 2gb one) but I doubt it will help much...



Going from 1GB to 2GB makes a huge difference, especially if you are running Win Vista/7/8


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2013)

my netbook changed to a beast when i formatted with 7 (aligning the SSD) and went to 2GB.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2013)

I have an X61s, which is kind-of like a pre-netbook.  Do I count?


----------

